# drawings Belgian 'Ville' ships



## lucky albert (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello modelbuilders,

I am looking for plans (decks & profiles) of Belgian 'Ville' passenger ships, like: Leopoldville, Albertville, Charlesville, Thysville, Baudouinville, Jadotville.

I would like to build waterline 1:600 models.
Many thanks in advance!

cheers from Belgium (Thumb)


----------



## NicoRos (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm also interested in drawings of these congo ships, especially the 1950 series.
According information, these plans are available at the maritime museum at Antwerp, though my mails have remained unanswered.
rgds
Nico


----------



## Geert De Vriese (Mar 8, 2013)

Because the maritime museum "Steen" is closed, all drawings and plans are stored away for safe keeping, but in this way they are not available for consultation by the general public. Plans are being made in Antwerp for a new maritime center at the location of the old drydocks. But it will be many years before this will be realised. In the mean time try to contact the "Belgian Ships Archive" they have some plans, altough most are not sufficient for buiding models.


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

Many years ago I prepared new stability books for Baudouinville and Jadotville whilst they were owned by P&O. I can remember that one set of plans was in French language, the other in German/Flemish/Dutch. I thought that the Maritime Museum in Antwerp had re-opened now in a new building.


----------



## Geert De Vriese (Mar 8, 2013)

There is a new museum in Antwerp called MAS (museum aan de stroom) with a maritime exhibition on one floor only. The majority of items (and certainly all the ship's plans and drawings) of the old maritime museum have been put in storage. These cannot be consulted by the public at this moment, and wil not be available for some years to come. 
In the 1950's most ship's plans and manuals of the CMB shipping company were in French (and some in English). Over the years French was slowly replaced by Dutch although many publications were stil in a variety of languages French/English/Dutch. 
If m/s Charlesville will come back to her original homeport, Antwerpen will see an increase of public interest in her. At this time there are still discreet negotions going on with possible private investors, as public support is not available. We hope that at least the port autorities will give us a free berth in one of the old drydocks near the center, and close to the new Red Star Line Museum which will open this year. This is the new museum of immigration. Together with Charlesville we hope to create a maritime herritage area. I hope our dreams will come true. At This moment the m/s Charlesville is still in the German city of Rostock but the present owner cannot afford the maintenance any more. So the ship is offered to Belgium on the condition that the ship will be maintained as maritime heritage. We hope to reopen the ship here in Antwerp as a museum/hotel ship.


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

Jadotville, which became Chitral under P&O's ownership, was built in 1956 at St Nazaire, hence her plans were in French. Cathay, ex-Baudouinville, was of course built in Belgium at Hoboken. The new MAS museum received a very good review in a British newspaper, hence my intention to visit it when work and time allow. Meanwhile, good luck with Charlesville - but beware that ships are expensive to maintain even when preserved!


----------

